# Entertainment Centers



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, it's time to start building again. I have two entertainment centers that need built. One is for my home to house a new TV. The other is for a client that is due in June. As the projects progress, I will post pics. 

I attached the drawing of the entertainment center for the client. Waiting for approval on the design from the client. It is a country style, with flipper hinges for the doors that hide the TV.


----------



## smitty1967 (Feb 24, 2008)

Joe that's a nice looking design, I like it already. Can't tell from the front view---how deep are the base and the hutch? Sides of the hutch more shallow than the TV cabinet? 

Looks like a solid design. I've been asked my ideas on an end-wall unit for a friend's basement theater. Not sure I'm up to it, but am willing to give it some research. What materials are you going to use for the unit in this drawing?

Looking forward to some construction pics.

smitty


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

"It is a country style, with flipper hinges for the doors that hide the TV."

What are flipper hinges?

George


----------



## Conner (Sep 14, 2008)

Very nice design, looks sharp. With flatscreen TVs and even LCD projection you won't need a very deep cabinet for the television; certainly not so deep as to recess those doors back into the cabinet, if that's what you are planning. So I guess the side cabinets are for the receiver, DVD/blueray, cable receiver/DVR, etc., and will open fully to provide access to those components when watching? 

One thing to consider is surround sound systems include a center channel speaker, so when I built mine I had a shelf that was centered underneath the TV for the center channel, and you also may want to consider if and where you would put your front speakers and even a sub-woofer, which your client may want to incorporate into the cabinet or may just place outside the piece. Just my two cents, I like your design a lot.


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

GeorgeC said:


> "It is a country style, with flipper hinges for the doors that hide the TV."
> 
> What are flipper hinges?
> 
> George


....Paddle doors. The kind allow the door to open normally, but then push back into the cabinet.

Nice design Joe, just make sure you add up the space the flipper hinges need precisely if you've never used them before. The last large unit I made with paddle doors like that I used 5/4 stock because of the height of the door. If I remember (it's was about six years ago) I needed 3" on each side which included an inch of clearance for a large pull out shelf and then the width of the TV.

Most people have switched to the flat screens, so those monster tv's that need a deep cabinet have gone by way of the VCR.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

The base is bout 22 inches deep. The hutch is about 16 incehes deep, and the side shelves are about 11 inches deep.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

The flipper hinges allow the doors to open and then slide back into the cabinet.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

The ones I am using are 2 1/4 inch for each hinge.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

smitty1967 said:


> Joe that's a nice looking design, I like it already. Can't tell from the front view---how deep are the base and the hutch? Sides of the hutch more shallow than the TV cabinet?
> 
> Looks like a solid design. I've been asked my ideas on an end-wall unit for a friend's basement theater. Not sure I'm up to it, but am willing to give it some research. What materials are you going to use for the unit in this drawing?
> 
> ...


For the materials, the carcase will be cabinet grade birch ply with poplar face frame, door panels, drawer fronts, etc... The client is very country and the cabinet will be painted a rustic country blue.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Conner said:


> Very nice design, looks sharp. With flatscreen TVs and even LCD projection you won't need a very deep cabinet for the television; certainly not so deep as to recess those doors back into the cabinet, if that's what you are planning. So I guess the side cabinets are for the receiver, DVD/blueray, cable receiver/DVR, etc., and will open fully to provide access to those components when watching?
> 
> One thing to consider is surround sound systems include a center channel speaker, so when I built mine I had a shelf that was centered underneath the TV for the center channel, and you also may want to consider if and where you would put your front speakers and even a sub-woofer, which your client may want to incorporate into the cabinet or may just place outside the piece. Just my two cents, I like your design a lot.


I discussed that with the client and they are not really into thst kind of thing. In the center hutch where the tv will sit, there is a section that the DVD and cable box will be kept.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

*Almost done*

The bottom section of the entertainment center for the client due in June is complete. This will be delivered this week after some final sanding so I can start the top section.

I have attached a copule of pictures.


----------



## buck_n_a (May 1, 2009)

This is going to look awesome. I can not wait to see the final product!


----------



## joesdad (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Joe, great looking piece there. I haven't seen a nice project out of pine in a while. Is it getting just a clear coat or stained too?


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

The customer is going to do a paint finish in a country style.


----------

